
Entrepreneurs Need to Be Leaders, Not Pushers - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/10/entrepreneurs-need-to-be-leaders-not-pushers/
======
sandroyong
I agree.

Wonder if YC, when seeking founders/team, look for these qualities as well:

    
    
        >Communicate and demonstrate a clear sense of purpose
    
        >Provide great coaching, mentoring, and tutoring
    
        >Recognize, praise, and reward achievement
    
        >Ensure credit is given where credit is due
    
        >Consistently dependable and knowledgeable
    
        >Always accessible
    
        >Treat people fairly
    
        >Listen well
    
        >Have patience and humility
    
        >Helpful and quick to expedite important matters
    
        >Demonstrates loyalty by standing up for his team, defending them to other executives, and when necessary, to customers
    

Are these qualities not applicable in the early stages of a 2-4-man startup?
Perhaps, it is left for the later stages of the startup? Personally, such
qualities in founders would be a great asset for the company as a whole for
when the startup grows and acquires more employees. Thoughts and comments?

